# kompozičně s přehledem zvládnuté postavy



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
taky nerozumím:

Kompozičně s přehledem zvladnuté postavy antických bohů přihlížejí, jak...
Děkuju,

Laura


----------



## Jana337

Zvládnout něco s přehledem = to do something with flying colors, to excel

Kompozičně - from the viewpoint of composition

Postavy antických bohů, které autor vytvořil/zkomponoval/vykreslil naprosto skvěle, přihlížejí...

Když napíšeš, o jaký typ díla (hudba? literatura? malba?) se jedná, zkusím to i přeložit. 

Jana

P.S. Musela jsem tu větu číst dvakrát, než jsem ji pochopila!


----------



## parolearruffate

Bohužel ještě nepochopím... jedná se o malbě.
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Bohužel ještě nepochopím nechápu... jedná se o malbu.
> Děkuju


Composizione - qui l'organizzazione degli elementi su un quadro

Figure delle deità antiche dipinte brillantemente dal punto di vista compositivo.

Meglio? Proverò a precisarlo se no. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ted je to jasný! Děkuju, myslím, že budu ještě potřebovat vaše pomoc, to je moc těžký, a moc dlouhý, a mám tak málo času...
čau,
Laura


----------

